

James Wilson, creator of the 'Broken Windows' crime theory, dead at 80 - kprobst
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-17242895

======
uliseshacker
This guy really had an interesting theory, specially since it is now when it
matters the most.

